# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Сравнительный тест скорости работы антивирусов

## Geser

valhalla с ru-board провёл *сравнение скорости работы мониторов популярных антивирусов* при помощи программы от Сани и получил давольно интересные результаты.                                                                  





> В выходные немного потестил антивирусы, воспользовавшись  
> программой, которая  
> 
> _создает файл с MZ PE заголовком (1 кб) и пишет в него последовательно куски по  
> 64/128/256/512/1024 kb каждый раз открывая и закрывая файл снова до достижения  
> лимита в N mb_
> 
> В тесты включил некоторые бесплатные версии, так как многие используют их в  
> качестве основных антивирусов. Первыми на чистую систему ставились KAV 5, после них  
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

> 3. Сильно удивил KAV 2006. Решил проверить, ловит ли его монитор вообще вирусы. 
> Проверил - ловит.


А с чего это вдруг автор решил, что монитор KAV вирусы не ловит?
Я представляю, как он будет удивлён, когда обнаружит, что Anti-Hacker блокирует приложения, не прописанные в доверенные. 
Судя по всему, его ждёт ещё много приятных открытий.  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja_guest

Но форуме был задан тотже вопрос - ответ - было такое чувство что кав вобще файлы не проверяет Ж)

----------


## serge

Только предположение. Возможно KAV при открытии PE-файла на запись, его сразу не проверяет (а помещает в список на отложенную проверку)? В некотором смысле логично - при запуске PE-шника на исполнение, он все равно открывается системой как read-only. Интересно было бы провести тест на быстродействие с другими типами файлов, например, с документами Microsoft Office.

----------

